
The growing importance of monopoly rents (2013) - bainsfather
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/21/opinion/krugman-profits-without-production.html
======
bainsfather
There's also a meta-summary of this and related articles by others, here:
[http://bruegel.org/2014/02/blogs-review-profits-without-
inve...](http://bruegel.org/2014/02/blogs-review-profits-without-investment-
in-the-recovery)

